# Gave the TTS a nice polish!



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Technique used:

Rinse
Shampoo using 2 bucket method using microfibre glove
Rinse
Dry off with microfibre towel
Polish allowing to dry and buff with fresh microfibre towel
Apply tyre dressing 

Using Autoglym products now but when they run out will try something different.

I know I should clay and also seal after the polish but was being lazy! Nice results from the polish though lol! First time I've done it and very pleased with the look! Great the way the rain just sort of runs off it too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

A great reflection shot , she is looking good


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Very nice! Get some wax/sealant on it and it'll keep the finish there so you won't have to polish it again in a few weeks


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Yea just ordered the sealant! Will use it next time.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

.


----------



## dannysmivs (May 23, 2014)

amazing!


----------



## Dougy1 (Jul 9, 2014)

Which Autoglym did you use? That's stunning.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Dougy said:


> Which Autoglym did you use? That's stunning.


Thanks mate. I used Autoglym Bottle Quality Bodywork Shampoo followed by Autoglym Super Resin Polish Latest Model with Autoglym Perfect Palm Applicator.


----------

